# Top Retirement Stocks to watch in 2017



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2016)

Intel Corporation
Omega Healthcare Investors Inc
Procter & Gamble Co
Procter & Gamble Co
These are stocks I will focus on in my retirement portfolio.
Any inputs anyone?


----------

